# YouTube/video animations, After Effects, etc



## dwoodard (Nov 28, 2014)

Does anyone know what you would _call_ the basic animations that a lot of bands do for either lyrics videos, song/ album trailers, etc. Here's an example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6i7BwYXoI4

Seems a silly question, but I'm looking for someone who could take a very basic logo/background and just have it kind of go in and out of distorted view while the music is playing in the background, much more simplistic than the example above... Surely somebody knows what I'm talking about? I want to look around on fiverr but didn't know if there was a specific term I should be searching outside of "basic video animation/effects" ... :<

What kind of software do people use to do this? After Effects? Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## MFB (Dec 2, 2014)

First ten seconds I can tell you:

After Effects
Depth of Field effect
Panning background
Particle systems + Motion Blur
Text + Motion Blur
Flare effect


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 2, 2014)

Some NLE have basic functions for this stuff for like titles, etc...but MFB nailed it in this example. If you want to pull off an entire look vs. just title/text tricks, After Effects is what you want. 

In addition to basic After Effects, you may need plugins from sources like Red Giant Software and/or Video Copilot.


----------

